# Anybody Recognise This Movement?



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I found this buried deep in the *Bay netherworld as a hidden "buy it now" item. It has lugs on it and is being sold as a wrist watch, but even my untrained eye can see that it started it's life as a pocket watch.

Can anybody out there identify the brand or shed some light on when it might have been constructed.

I know very little, well okay how about SFA about pocket watches and would appreciate any input.




























Thanks in advance


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

No idea, but by 'eck that's pretty.

Imagine the work....


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

An interesting piece of time!

The base caliber is a french 'Lepine Calibre 5', with a swiss lever escapement, an old temperature compensation (this bow over the balance wheel, as from Breguet) and a parachute shock absorber... made about in the 1860ies.

The case isn't original - of course - and came later to this movement (the word remontoir in the case stands for a crown winded watch).

The movement was probably made by Japy Freres, a manufacturer for ebauches.

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

(by the way, this shock proof system is not the original Parachute shock absorber system made by Breguet... this little screw beside the balance end stone is there not existing)

Watch makers like M.I. Tobias, London (who was indeed a swiss man) made such things...

Andreas


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice and pretty.

Could have been a Ladies pocket watch all them years ago. I have one with a similar type of face.

Rabbit


----------

